# Anyone using Dhea or 7-keto Dhea?



## BillytK03 (May 22, 2006)

any results using either Dhea or 7-keto?


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2006)

DHEA isn't fantastic. Maybe if you combine it with a good aromatase inhibitor, but even then the best results would be seen in an older male. If that is a recent photo under your name, you don't need it.

7-keto-DHEA has poor oral-bioavailability so requires large doses unless you go the transdermal route, or opt for 7-hydroxy-DHEA instead (found in Lean Xtreme).


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2006)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63879

I used this stuff with good results.


----------



## Masternutt (Jun 9, 2006)

*dont buy Zoe Labs*

don't buy Zoe labs products, the main ingredient in all but one of their products is dyhydroepiandrosterone, akaHEA Not the best supplement compared to what else is available out there. their dianabol does not contain anything related to dianabol, nor thier dekka,or their winni, or their annadrall, or their parabolon, its all crap. SDI labs is the real deal though very expensive.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 10, 2006)

Masternutt said:
			
		

> SDI labs is the real deal though very expensive.


SDI labs being the real deal is the dumbest thing that I have ever heard. SDI labs is one of the biggest steroid scammers considering that they sell FAKE steroids. Please dont post unless you know what your talking about.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2006)

does anyone have any substantial proof of this?


----------



## brodus (Jun 11, 2006)

7-Keto/7-Oxo (same) work well in a transdermal (that's what Ab-Solved was).  The idea is they suppress cortisol, and hence, accumulation of midsection fat, or "Stress" fat.  They also stimulate the thyroid, and provide a sense of well being.

I cap all of my Nolva in DHEA powder for PCT, but I'm not sure it does much more than Nolva straight.  We're only talking about it b/c its still legal.


----------



## Masternutt (Jun 11, 2006)

They worked for me, and what do you know about sdi labs?


----------



## Wild1Poet2 (Jun 25, 2006)

I use 7 keto to cut and get good results.  At my age the studies say my DHEA and metabolite levels are much lower than my twenties.  I have some 7 OH (Lean Xtreme) coming and I'm going to try that.  Not sure if there is an advantage over 7 OXO(7 keto) because 7 OXO breaks down to 7 alpha OH and 7 beta OH.  But I'll soon see.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 29, 2006)

7-OXO only converts to 7-alpha-OH and 7-beta-OH if you get enough to the liver. Orally, you need 2-3g/day to achieve this, and i'm not certain what the toxicity of this would be. Transdermal 7-OXO is significantly better, or going straight for the 7-alpha/7-beta by way of lean xtreme.


----------



## Wild1Poet2 (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Robboe, I didn't know that.  So I guess the 7 OH(Lean Xtreme) will have greater bioavailability.


----------

